# bow for sale



## headshot_4 (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a Clearwater Mx Flex. It is a 99' model two cam arrow spittin' machine. It has a 60-70 lb draw weight, 29-30" draw length, it is ready to shoot..... It has a fiberoptic sight, removable matching 6-arrow quikee quiver, string leeches, string D-loop, wrist sling, stabilizer, limb savers, clearwater archery overdraw, quicktune adjustable 2-prong rest, very nice wooden grip, peep sight, and comes with 2 carbon express arrows cut to length. Very fast bow. Just bought a parker. I'm asking $200.00 Obo. This bow was $459 new in 99", not including all the accessories. Great deal...


----------

